# Spice Rack



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's a spice rack I make for my brother-in-law's wedding. 










Free-form dovetails -- great practice! It's scrap wood.  










I built the drawers first, then the rack around it for a nice fit. 










And finally, this was my excuse to get a scroll saw! :yes: 










A spice rack -- I know, very "high school", but please let me know what you think!

-Alex


----------



## shapeshifter (Feb 9, 2007)

*Very* nice. Would you like to adopt me and make one for me?

:laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very, very nice. I don't think it's high school at all. Projects like that use more of your woodworking tools and skills than you would think. Not to mention it's a great use of scrap wood.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not high school at all. If its purpose was to hold golf balls or router bits would you think it more nobler? :laughing: 

Nice job!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome.....Nice drawers...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

So now I'm thinking maybe I should go back to high school.....

Nice job.

Mike


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

High School?, imagine the price tag on that in any furniture place. People would buy that up as quick as it hit the shelf...


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

i like it. I bet if others see it they will want you to build them one. I made, what I thought was a simple project, and got great comments...along with orders. I always tell them it is my hobby but I could make them one by Christmas. I tell them that I'm not sure what year though. They laugh, but I'm serious. I'm slow and in no hurry.
great job.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

That is one of the nicest Spice racks I have ever seen.I really like the dovetail drawers. Keep up the good work..


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been to High School, that's generally not what the kids are producing (with a few exceptions--me :laughing: ).

I love the dovetails and scroll work. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

alexfranke said:


> A spice rack -- I know, very "high school", but please let me know what you think!


Nicer than anything that came out of my HS. 

Actually have been thinking about building one myself, though much, much bigger, probably at least one wall of the pantry (have a lot of spices for BBQ and cooking). Very nice work, great details. One tool I haven't bought yet is a scroll saw. Had an old craftsman growing up, but it vibrated so bad I never wanted to use one again. Need to go check some out. What kind did you buy?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I overlooked this thread, I guess I was being a snob. Spice rack/ smice rack... then I checked it out :thumbsup: I like it ALOT. It goes to prove even a small project can impress, if done well. Uh, now what do I say... well done and I am impressed.:yes:


----------



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the great comments! 



dwwright said:


> One tool I haven't bought yet is a scroll saw. Had an old craftsman growing up, but it vibrated so bad I never wanted to use one again. Need to go check some out. What kind did you buy?


I used a Ryobi SC180VS (18" variable speed) scroll saw, and I'm pretty happy with it. Only problem is when I use compressed air to clean it off, I typically end up blowing out all the extra blades that are in a little storage drawer under the table. 

I designed it to snugly fit the spice jars from Pensey's (penzeys.com -- worth a visit if you're into quality spices), and the the drawers were for holding things like bay leaves and nutmegs that they like to use as packing materials. 

Thanks again for all the great input!! 

-Alex


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet spice rack. Sure beats the lamps we had to build in HS. No doubt, a quality job. No matter how small or large the job, it always comes down to the quality. Keep it up.


----------

